# Our dogs 'posh pedigree's....'



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

leading on from the other thread about other peoples reactions to our crossbreeds I have often thought if I said 'oh he's a rare breed....' and then made up some daft name people would be impressed (well the pedigree lovers anyway) - So for Dudley I thought I could say he was a 'Soft Coated Mongolian running dog' - well he is very soft coated, his coat looks a bit like the mongolian cushions that were all the rage a couple of years ago and he is always running - What would yours be?!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Brilliant!!!! That sounds completely feasible!! Or instead of Cockapoo they could be pookers, Lola could be a short haired miniature English pooker!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Omg! you guys are hillarious! too funny! I like it....


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL since I really don't have our puppy yet, can't really say... But so far in our neighborhood we don't have a lot of pedigree snobs.... Some bought from breeders like us and most got their dogs from the "pound". But people here really don't get into other peoples "business". And our family understands when we give the reasons for going with a breeder. Plus once our puppy becomes a "member" of our family... I don't think it will matter anyways. As my husband's family had a Cockapoo in the 1960's anyways.

But I don't know what the reaction will be with strangers and frankly don't care.. As they are not paying my bills..... LOL

I guess I will have to think of something.....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This is a fantastic thread. 

I think mine would be Sotex Egesta Pointers. Sotex as they were born in South Texas. and after googling synonyms for poo (as in excrement), I liked the word egesta the best. And they like to point to their poop. So my two are Sotex Egesta Pointers - or SEPs for short.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I'd go with a long haired Thornton hound - because she's chocolate and 'hound' makes any thing sound like a breed. I like this idea dawn!

X


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Who is going to be the first to actually try to pass off their made up breed name on the general public?! Love them all!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This one is going to take some thinking. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OHH my god your people are so funny 'i am still laughing from the first one from DB1.oh my sides are splitting ....but i think mine would be a curly hair miniature sheep dog from Australia,,how does that sound, Haaaaaaa Haaaaaaa my goodness i'm still laughing,,thank you for the fun time


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow is a Red Tasmanian Dervish. (Whirling dervish that is) 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> This is a fantastic thread.
> 
> I think mine would be Sotex Egesta Pointers. Sotex as they were born in South Texas. and after googling synonyms for poo (as in excrement), I liked the word egesta the best. And they like to point to their poop. So my two are Sotex Egesta Pointers - or SEPs for short.


Now that is creative. I love it. 
Ringo is the rare and elusive Carolina Pogo Terrier. He loves to jump straight up and down, like Tigger

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Jayded said:


> Now that is creative. I love it.
> Ringo is the rare and elusive Carolina Pogo Terrier. He loves to jump straight up and down, like Tigger
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll


Nice! That must be the cutest thing to see.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

'Soft Coated Mongolian running dog' 

Love that


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane is a Mini curly coated spaniel, or stubbed tailed poodle.

Miles is a spiky silver terrier.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Great post! Seymour got asked by a labrador breeder if he was a Portugese Water spaniel. Haha, they are 'rare' apparently. Haha

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty would be a soft coated Wimbledon herding dog with the Wimbledon to reflect her love for tennis balls and herding as she'll round up any tennis ball in the area!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is a curly coated carriage dog, specially bred to accompany wheelchairs!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> So for Dudley I thought I could say he was a 'Soft Coated Mongolian running dog'


A: What kind of dog is that?

B: It's a Soft Coated Mongolian

A: Oh right, my sister-in-law has a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, looks a bit like it - are they related?

B: ........yes. This is the Mongolian version. The Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier originated in Ireland.


Would work well if you have the golden colour, considering the wheaten terrier looks like this:


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Brilliant!!! This thread is really making me laugh 😄😄😄


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is a...

Velvet coated human princess spaniel


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps that was the best I could come up with!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is a capuchin terrier! He is a little monkey, he picks at my hair when im on the sofa (mainly when he wants me to get up to do his dinner,lol) and is rather partial to insects and shell encased creatures!he he he he, he is sat my head now trying to get my attention x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Lola is a...
> 
> Velvet coated human princess spaniel


I like!! not sure anyone would be fooled though 😉

And nina is....???

N xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina is cute!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She most certainly is!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have loved reading back through this thread, there are some brilliant names on here!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I read this on Facebook, made me think of this thread!!

http://gawker.com/a-zoo-in-china-tried-to-pass-off-this-dog-as-an-african-1148255426


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor doggy!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine would definitely be "Pogo Terriers" it's a perfect name for them as they turn into two pogo sticks whenever its time for their walk or someone comes to the house. (They are not supposed to jump up at people so they compromise by jumping up and own like pogo sticks!) Great idea Jayded!


----------

